# handing in a horrible paper tomorrow, and I don't even care



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

topic heading says it all. Ever get to that point where for whatever reason, that one last assignment just isn't getting done?? I have an excellent gpa at one of the top 5 liberal arts colleges in the country, and I'm handing this one in on a wish and a prayer. Sigh, hope I don't embarrass myself too much. but, i'm stressing too much, which is one of the reasons my ibs acts up, so to bed!


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

i know exactly what you mean! i have a major project that's due on monday and i know i'll wait until sunday night to do it....but at this point there are so many other more stressful and important things in my life that i could really care less. probably not a very good attitude to have, huh? have a HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY! - Claire


----------

